# Katy Perry or Zooey deschanel?



## rawrguy

So I've decided that these two fine ladies deserve their own thread :boogie



















I personally worship them both, but I'd go for Katy Perry because she has awesome music and is hotter.


----------



## Pocketfox

Seems dehumanising to rank and score people this way.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Absolution

rawrboy64 said:


> I'd go for Katy Perry because she has awesome music


Lol.

Anyway, I have a huge crush on Zooey. She's quirky, awesome, and beautiful. Katy has a nice body, but that's about it. I find her annoying. So I pick Zooey. Plus, she has those amazing eyes. Btw, Zooey makes better music than Katy.


----------



## Just Lurking

Pocketfox said:


> Seems dehumanising to rank and score people this way.


I agree! We should be assigning them a number ranking from 1 to 10 instead.


----------



## Cleary

Zooey.


Katy Perry is so annoying.


----------



## Perfectionist

I don't think either of them are that amazing to be honest. Or exceptionally pretty. But as mentioned above Katy Perry is annoying, so Zooey.


----------



## MindOverMood

^Let them haters hate

oh and


----------



## EmptyRoom

When I first saw Zooey Deschanel, I thought she was Katy Perry.
But after a minute I realized she wasn't.
In any case I like Zooey better, she seems more interesting to me.


----------



## successful

katy perry because she's hot as hell, other girl is pretty too but not like katy lol:b
don't listen to her music though


----------



## LALoner

MichaelWesten said:


> You're right. We're all exactly equal. Every single person you look at looks exactly the same and you are attracted to them all exactly the same.


Actually, Katy Perry and Zoey do look exactly the same.


----------



## Narcissus

Zooey


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Zooey!


----------



## creativedissent

Ohh I love this kind of comparison!! I dunno... Yeah I have a friend who looks exactly like Katy/Zooey... They're like the most talented people on earth!


----------



## MrShyAndTimid

Kate Perry getting married to Russell Brand kind of kills it for me. I like Russell Brand also, but his stock has gone down too. I like Zoe, especially after "500 Days of Summer".


----------



## mcmuffinme

Katy Perry is dumb and trashy. At least, from the little I know of the other girl she is more respectable. 

and I agree this is dehumanizing, but that's why I stated my dislike of Perry based on her personality as opposed to her looks.


----------



## Cyrus

Katy, to me she's hot, and I like hot women. Zooey is nice and cute, but cute doesn't really do it for me.


----------



## letitrock

I think Zooey Deshanel's cute but I think Katy Perry's way hotter. And I also love her voice.



MindOverMood said:


>





MichaelWesten said:


> There's just no way I can vote against this


agreed



successful said:


>






MrShyAndTimid said:


> Kate Perry getting married to Russell Brand kind of kills it for me.


really? cuz I feel like they're such a good fit for each other-even when I first watched them on the VMAs or whatver, before they were ever a couple, they seemed like they had such good chemistry.


----------



## rawrguy

Dehumanizing? Honestly, this isn't really any different than the celebrity crush thread imo. There are plenty of guys gawking at beautiful ladies showing a lot of skin, most likely not for their personality (though of course it's important to many). I bet there's quite a few comparisons of girls there too. I made this post mainly to celebrate these two talented female artists, not to treat them as slabs of meat.


----------



## steelmyhead

I would just like to thank the OP for this post. It was because of you that last night I dreamed I exchanged phone numbers with one of my childhood friends who looked exactly like Zooey/Katy. I woke up seriously happy.


----------



## zookeeper

I'm not really familiar with either one, so I'm going to withhold my judgment until more photographic evidence is presented.

Did one of them kiss a girl at some point?


----------



## pita

Wait...these are two different people?

I feel very out of the loop, you guys.


----------



## IcedOver

Wow, I knew they looked alike, but in that top photo they look like the same person. I don't really like either of their personalities (Katy's too brash and Zooey's too self-consciously precious), but lookswise I'll give the slight edge to Zooey. Katy looked her best in the "I Kissed a Girl" video, but has since been using this annoying Bettie Page hairdo which I hate.


----------



## Just Lurking

pita said:


> Wait...these are two different people?
> 
> I feel very out of the loop, you guys.


Me too!

I mean, I'd heard the name "Katy Perry" before of course, but I had no idea who she was or what she's been in. Now I realize that's because whenever I've seen Katy Perry, I've probably assumed it was Zoey Deschanel~


----------



## zookeeper

Just Lurking said:


> Me too!
> 
> I mean, I'd heard the name "Katy Perry" before of course, but I had no idea who she was or what she's been in. Now I realize that's because whenever I've seen Katy Perry, I've probably assumed it was Zoey Deschanel~


I'm the opposite. So if Katy kissed a girl, then who's this zooey person and what has she done? And do her parents know that they spelled zoe wrong?


----------



## tutliputli

I find Katy Perry very irritating and I don't know much about Zooey Deschanel. I saw '500 Days of Summer' recently and she came across as really cold and unlikeable IMO... so I say neither.

Can I throw Marion Cotillard into the equation? :b She's classy, a great actress, beautiful and seems like a good person.


----------



## Toad Licker

Out of those two it'd have to be Zooey Deschanel.


----------



## rawrguy

steelmyhead said:


> I would just like to thank the OP for this post. It was because of you that last night I dreamed I exchanged phone numbers with one of my childhood friends who looked exactly like Zooey/Katy. I woke up seriously happy.


That's awesome 

For those of you who are still confused, here are popular music videos of each to help you out:

Zooey Deschanel





Katy Perry





I find it quite amazing to see how they look extremely alike, yet their personalities make them look like they're from completely different universes. Looking at these videos, I'm starting to like Zooey better because her personality is much more relatable. Katy is still hot, but she seems just waay too out there for me. Plus, I like Zooey's song better.


----------



## pollster

zookeeper said:


> I'm the opposite. So if Katy kissed a girl, then who's this zooey person and what has she done? And do her parents know that they spelled zoe wrong?


Have you seen The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy? Zooey was in that. The picture here is huge, so I'll just paste the link:
http://moviesmedia.ign.com/movies/i...guide-to-the-galaxy-the-20050427040543366.jpg

* *

I don't pay attention to the world of celebrities. However, I prefer Zooey's cute/pretty/quirky charm to Katy's... whatever. And I don't like Katy's music. I just heard California Gurls the other day actually, and blech. Just not my thing, personally.


----------



## zookeeper

So this zooey girl, a singer _and_ actress?

Or actress and "singer"? à la William Shatner.

Or singer and "actress"? à la Britney Spears.

what about the other one? only sings about kissing girls? no acting it out?

Goddamn multi-media celebrities. Stick to what you don't completely suck at! Us old folks are getting confused!


----------



## pollster

I believe she was an actress first, then broke into singing.


----------



## renegade disaster

katy perry is married to that rude annoying idiot russell brand ,I dread to think what their children are gonna turn out like. katty perrys music sucks.

zooey has x amount of cuteness. zooey ftw.


----------



## jane

Katy Perry is too manufactured. It's like a record company looked at all the female singers in the industry and decided there was a niche missing and that Perry should dress and sing in a way to fill it. 

Zooey Deschanel seems like she has more control over her music and acting career, she seems like she has more personality than some bland, celebrity-machine.


----------



## rawrguy

jane said:


> Katy Perry is too manufactured. It's like a record company looked at all the female singers in the industry and decided there was a niche missing and that Perry should dress and sing in a way to fill it.
> 
> Zooey Deschanel seems like she has more control over her music and acting career, she seems like she has more personality than some bland, celebrity-machine.


I definitely agree with this.


----------



## UndercoverAlien

zoey has an awesome personality, but katy is hotter. Id marry zoey, but just bang katy.


----------



## MindOverMood

What's that? More gifs of Katy? Oh alright:b


----------



## rawrguy

^^^:nw:teeth:heart:heart



UndercoverAlien said:


> zoey has an awesome personality, but katy is hotter. Id marry zoey, but just bang katy.


same here.


----------



## pita

Her bosom is mesmerizing.


----------



## MindOverMood

Katy..


----------



## Belshazzar

Let's see, Zooey was in that blasphemous adaptation of Hitchhiker's Guide and now she's in that band with M. Ward, which I have intentionally avoided listening to. Perry makes substandard pop. They look like twins. I guess it's a draw.


----------



## successful

MindOverMood said:


> What's that? More gifs of Katy? Oh alright:b


this one the best :shock


----------



## Deathinmusic

They do indeed look very similar, but I'm going with Katy Perry. She has some pretty good pop tunes too.


----------



## zookeeper

P.S. - I wonder how long it will take before that song is used as advertising for chapstick? unless it's happened already.


----------



## estse

Zooey Deschanel, because I don't know who the other woman is.


----------



## mrbojangles

MindOverMood said:


> What's that? More gifs of Katy? Oh alright:b


^ someone give this man a medal immediately.


----------



## zookeeper

MindOverMood said:


>


That "I'm having a stroke look" is pretty hot.


----------



## euphoria

I loved Zooey in Weeds.


----------



## Classified

I liked Zooey in Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy. But, I also like Katy's & Snoop's California Gurls song.


----------



## silentcliche

I really can't choose. I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## utopian_grrl

"One day you'll be cool. Look under your bed. It'll set you free." 
I voted for the one with more talent...

It must suck for Zooey to have been around for years, then being mistaken for this new pop sensation by tweenage girls who only listen to top 40 radio and have never seen an indie film in their lives...


----------



## Perfectionist

utopian_grrl said:


> It must suck for Zooey to have been around for years, then being mistaken for this new pop sensation by tweenage girls who only listen to top 40 radio and have never seen an indie film in their lives...


Totally.


----------



## rdrr

I like Zooey in the movie Elf, and Katy Perry used to make a different style of music until she realized pop music can sell. I say both duke it out in a pillow fight on PPV.


----------



## LostPancake

Zooey. She was named after a character in a J. D. Salinger book - that alone should be enough for her to win. 

And she was really good in Manic (2001).


----------



## huh

Never heard of these people are and I'm too lazy to search wikipedia. So what am I doing in this thread? I have no idea.


----------



## Cleary

This thread needs Zooey gifs.


----------



## rawrguy

And so the epic gif battle ensues...


----------



## strawberryjulius

Ugh, /facepalm. Katy Perry can kiss my lesbian ***. I don't care for either.

Kate Moennig, my vet and my ex-manager from KFC are SO MUCH BETTER.


----------



## MindOverMood

Cleary said:


> This thread needs Zooey gifs.


Have to save this one.


----------



## rawrguy

strawberryjulius said:


> Ugh, /facepalm. Katy Perry can kiss my lesbian ***. I don't care for either.
> 
> Kate Moennig, my vet and my ex-manager from KFC are SO MUCH BETTER.


Whoa, they must be some hot stuff to look better than Katy Perry. Pics? :sus


----------



## Absolution

MichaelWesten said:


> Honestly, I don't know what you guys see in this Zooey character.


I don't know what you see in Katy Perry. She has great tits, but that's it. And I mean that's it. Her music sucks and she's annoying. But whatever floats your boat, dude.


----------



## strawberryjulius

rawrboy64 said:


> Whoa, they must be some hot stuff to look better than Katy Perry. Pics? :sus


If only I had pics. I wouldn't post 'em though. I want them all for myself. :b


----------



## rawrguy

strawberryjulius said:


> If only I had pics. I wouldn't post 'em though. I want them all for myself. :b


You could always take some...Sharing is caring. It can be fun!


----------



## fingertips

Cleary said:


>


omg zooey wins


----------



## emptybottle2

I'm surprised by how much Zooey's music sucks. I mean, the lyrics are fine, but she sings every song with the same annoying *** inflection (is it called "twee"?) as in her Cotton commercial... _"The touch... the feel... of cotton." _My entire family plays her music a lot, and it makes me want to stab my ears.

Katy is obnoxious, but at least I can dance and work out to her music.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I'd *definitely* go with Zooey.
I've always had a bit of a crush on her.

And I actually don't find Katy Perry to be that attractive. I know they look very similar, but the differences are the things that make me feel that Zooey is more attractive than Katy.


----------



## Meli24R

They're both pretty. Zooey was good in 500 Days of Summer, but I don't really like her music. Not a fan of Katy's either, but I have to admit her Hot N Cold song is catchy.


----------



## MindOverMood

More Katy pics for the heck of it:b


----------



## JayDontCareEh

tutliputli said:


> I find Katy Perry very irritating and I don't know much about Zooey Deschanel. I saw '500 Days of Summer' recently and she came across as really cold and unlikeable IMO... so I say neither.
> 
> Can I throw Marion Cotillard into the equation? :b She's classy, a great actress, beautiful and seems like a good person.


You sure can. 

I remember seeing her in _Public Enemies_ with Johnny Depp, and being like "Oh my, who is that?" You're right, turns out she's a great actress, as well.

As for the original question, I'd have to go with Zooey, she seems more interesting. Though obviously they're both very pretty.


----------



## utopian_grrl

I don't really mind Katy Perry's personality. It's a little over-the-top, but in a (usually) "fun" way. It's her music I find annoying and overplayed. I'm not a huge Zooey Deschanel music fan, but her acting is really good.

^I'd choose Marion Cotillard out of the bunch. I've liked her since the GREAT film _Love Me If You Dare_.

Emily Blunt could be added to the mix as well:


----------



## sociallyretarded

Zooey. I think she's such a cutie! I have a total girl crush on her.
And Katy...ehh don't like much about her. Especially not the music.


----------



## polardude18

Katy perry!!!


----------



## estse

Didn't Z make that Cotton commercial? So my vote changes to K, even though I still have no idea who she is.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Actually neither but if I had to take a pick, I'd pick Zooey because I HATE Katy Perry.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

I'll take Zooey; Katy's hot but I like Zooey more.


----------



## hypestyle

mmm.. both.. i wish Zooey was a singer.. was she really singing in "Elf"?


----------



## MkMiku

Both. Seriously, they look almost exactly the same. You can't lose either way. Though, if I had to choose one I'd go with Zooey.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy

I'll take the daisy dukes, bikinis on top, please. Katy, my lady, is representing California.


----------



## rawrguy

hypestyle said:


> mmm.. both.. i wish Zooey was a singer.. was she really singing in "Elf"?


Interesting question...



SomeRandomGuy said:


> I'll take the daisy dukes, bikinis on top, please. Katy, my lady, is representing California.


:banana :evil


----------



## TheDaffodil

Zooey by far. I like her style more than I like Katy's. And I'm not sure I like Katy's...I feel pretty neutral about her and honestly I'm sometimes annoyed by her...but I'm never annoyed by Zooey.
And Zooey is a singer by the way.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy

I think at this point it's just cooler to like Zooey better than Katy. Some kind of "oooh, look, I'm indie" kind of thing.


----------



## creativedissent

SomeRandomGuy said:


> I think at this point it's just cooler to like Zooey better than Katy. Some kind of "oooh, look, I'm indie" kind of thing.


Yeah right! I love Katy lots more b/c I think she is wise and hotter. She's so f*cking in-your-face. I have a crush on her lol.


----------



## TheDaffodil

SomeRandomGuy said:


> I think at this point it's just cooler to like Zooey better than Katy. Some kind of "oooh, look, I'm indie" kind of thing.


Why does it have to be that? Why can't it just turn out that people in general like Zooey more than Katy right now?


----------



## Cleary

creativedissent said:


> Yeah right! I love Katy lots more b/c I think *she is wise* and hotter. She's so f*cking in-your-face. I have a crush on her lol.


lol wise? This is the same girl that didn't know Canada is in North America.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Do I _have to _choose?!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Neither


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

Zooey is the wife of one of my favorite musicians so yeah, i pick Zooey. Both girls are very attractive though.


----------



## christacat

Zooey. Don't like Katy. Enough said.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy

TheDaffodil said:


> Why does it have to be that? Why can't it just turn out that people in general like Zooey more than Katy right now?


Primarily because I say so.


----------



## Cleary

wtf at the tags.


----------



## TheDaffodil

SomeRandomGuy said:


> Primarily because I say so.


That's not good enough for me! :mum


----------



## thesilenthunter90

Pocketfox said:


> Seems dehumanising to rank and score people this way.


^^^yeah I agree with this but I simply have to say that I always thought that zooey deschanel is incredibaly beautiful.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy

TheDaffodil said:


> That's not good enough for me! :mum


Well, until the irrefutable evidence that proves my point arrives - and don't worry, it's coming soon, very soon, and it's completely solid and irrefutable - you'll have to take my word for it. :roll


----------



## naataliee

Zooey, because I love her music and acting.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Drewsy

I love both, I really do. Love Zooey's voice especially.

However Katy is one of my heroes. haha. In fact, I went as her at a dress up party last week.


----------



## kosherpiggy

i think they look a lot like each other. theyre both pretty and really hot


----------



## DyingInTheOutside

Katy Perry for me, she's just gorgeous


----------



## MindOverMood

Just because it made me laugh


----------



## rawrguy

MindOverMood said:


>


*saved* :teeth


----------



## shyvr6

Can we have Katy's body with Zooey's personality? If so, then I'll take that.


----------



## Absolution

shyvr6 said:


> Can we have Katy's body with Zooey's personality? If so, then I'll take that.


Haha. Kate Perry's body is the only thing I like about her.


----------



## mrbojangles

MindOverMood said:


>


----------



## keithp

I think zooey is a little more attractive than katy. I dont go by how they act because in Hollywood you usually act out for the money, but are totally different in real life. 
It's funny how they look so much alike. Were any of them adopted, they could be sisters lol.


----------



## kosherpiggy

i like 'em both. they both seem like really fun chicks to hang with.


----------



## rawrguy

^i like katy perry better because she lets it all 'hang out'


----------



## Cerz

Zooey Deschanel!


----------



## shale

Zooey Deschanel. I've had a crush on her since HHGTTG.


----------



## miminka

I don't think they look anything alike. I voted for Zooey because I bloody can't stand Katy Perry- her music or otherwise. This is going to sound pretentious but I was a big fan of Zooey Deschanel before she became a craze. I like her personality but I don't think she has much range as an actress.

this forum is going downhill... fast.


----------



## kosherpiggy

rawrboy64 said:


> ^i like katy perry better because she lets it all 'hang out'


lmfao. you would!


----------



## rawrguy

:lol


----------



## MindOverMood

:teeth


----------



## Wrangler

Zooey! Seems super down to earth.


----------



## Misanthropic

Pocketfox said:


> Seems dehumanising to rank and score people this way.


co-signs


----------



## rawrguy

Seems Katy dehumanized herself already....^


----------



## Daylight

I'll take Zooey. I was lucky enough to see her in person at the David Letterman Show.


----------



## rawrguy

Daylight said:


> I'll take Zooey. I was lucky enough to see her in person at the David Letterman Show.


Luuuucky!


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Deathinmusic

^ Nice...... My vote remains unchanged. :teeth

Check out her new album cover. I have to say I appreciate the irony and blunt honesty of the album title. Shows that she doesn't take herself too seriously.


----------



## amene

niether..


----------



## xxkaijuxx

I'd go for Zooey. I love her movies and her band She and Him is amazing


----------



## IDK

zooey is cute as hell but DAAAAMN every time I see katy she gets hotter and hotter and tighter and... yea you get the picture...


----------



## MindOverMood

Katy in Novembers Cosmo


----------



## zookeeper

Full of Empty said:


> But she is beautiful, I'll give her that.


And that makes her a better person and more valuable to society!


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

I've actually liked Zooey since seeing her in Almost Famous. She played the main character's older sister. 

There is just something about her amazing eyes and her unique voice.


----------



## glitterfish

I really like Zooey... I liked her in Tin man and Yes man (just noticed they both finish in man)
... anyway off topic a little.. I tried to have a go at that Yes man thing but it lasted for like a week lol


----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## OtherGlove

ZD seems so much cooler and more interesting, and her character in Yes Man, is just about the perfect personality. But I dont know anything about Katy Perry except that shes a singer who I've never heard. She looks religious. I mean if I had to bet. I don't even know what that means, but thats the first thing I thought. The Cosmopolitan cover makes me really dislike her


----------



## Rez

Katy Perry. Don't think she's a good singer at all, but she seems like fun 






-Also because I haven't seen much of Zooey. Only The Happening and 500 Days of Summer


----------



## AussiePea

Rez said:


> Katy Perry. Don't think she's a good singer at all, but she seems like fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Also because I haven't seen much of Zooey. Only The Happening and 500 Days of Summer


lol that's great. Good to see that type of humour.


----------



## LostProphet

Zooey easily.

Katy is hot but in a generic way. Zooey seems really unique and is ridiculously cute.


----------



## LALoner

MindOverMood said:


> Katy in Novembers Cosmo


Does that say 6 minute abs???

No! No, no, not 6! I said 7. Nobody's comin' up with 6. Who works out in 6 minutes? You won't even get your heart goin, not even a mouse on a wheel.


----------



## fonz

LALoner said:


> Does that say 6 minute abs???
> 
> No! No, no, not 6! I said 7. Nobody's comin' up with 6. Who works out in 6 minutes? You won't even get your heart goin, not even a mouse on a wheel.


Hahahaha
*Trying to remember which movie that's from,some Ben Stiller one*


----------



## mrbojangles

Eat your heart out fellas.


----------



## MindOverMood

Would still hit it:b


----------



## mrbojangles

MindOverMood said:


> Would still hit it:b


I can think of much worse things to wake up to in the morning.


----------

